# Were you forced to go to church as a kid?



## MobiusX

I was, and now that I look back I think that it's stupid. I grew up in a Christian family but didn't go to church for about 6 years simply because I realized that these were NOT my beliefs. After researching the bible I found that it supports slavery, unequal treatment of women, animal abuse, killing of innocent children, etc... I DO NOT even believe in this fairy tale book where people can fly, walk on water, where snakes and rocks talk, etc... I might as well believe in Harry Potter.


----------



## Rubikdew

ShinAkuma said:


> I was, and now that I look back I think that it's stupid. I grew up in a Christian family but didn't go to church for about 6 years simply because I realized that these were NOT my beliefs. After researching the bible I found that it supports slavery, unequal treatment of women, animal abuse, killing of innocent children, etc... I DO NOT even believe in this fairy tale book where people can fly, walk on water, where snakes and rocks talk, etc... I might as well believe in Harry Potter.


Wow, I think I have met my twin.


----------



## TruSeeker777

nope. i grew up very unchurched. now i'm a Jesus freak. go figure...


----------



## Metallic

I grew up with a mother who thought that enforcing her religion on me was her duty because she 'promised a priest' that she would raise her family catholic. I was forced to take classes from elementary school all the way through high school until I was finally confirmed. When I was little I was pretty religious because I didn't really know any better, but as I grew older I started to resent everything about religion. The only good thing that came out of it was that I got a couple hundred dollars from family members for getting confirmed. Now I basically hate claiming that I have any sort of belief at all, I won't even say I'm atheist. I just want to be a nothing.

Even though I refuse to participate in religion, my mom still strongly holds beliefs and she has no idea that I don't consider myself Catholic. I guess she'll find out when I get married!


----------



## Sunshine009

No. Parents not religious.


----------



## Lateralus

No, I was not raised into religion. Although I'd like to think even if I had been, I would've strayed away from it on my own.


----------



## KyleThomas

Nope.


----------



## JS86

I was made to go to church a few times a year when I was a child, mainly at the instigation of my grandmother. The rest of my family was not religious or anything; only to the extent that all the children needed to be baptized into the religion.

Long story short I'm an atheist now. The change started when I became interested in politics and history and things like that, around six or so years ago.


----------



## letitrock

JS86 said:


> I was made to go to church a few times a year when I was a child, mainly at the instigation of my grandmother. The rest of my family was not religious or anything; only to the extent that all the children needed to be baptized into the religion.
> 
> Long story short I'm an atheist now. The change started when I became interested in politics and history and things like that, around six or so years ago.


Going to church was just something we did, there was no forcing needed, this was like when I was really young, like kindergarden/early elementary school. Then we stopped then my mom wanted us to start going again in like around 9th grade, but I hated it-it was boring and meant nothing to me and I realized I was an atheist. But she still forced us to go.


----------



## lastofthekews

I was made to to church as a child up to the age of about 11 or 12. I was also made to join the Boy's Brigade, which is a Christian organisation. I hated my time there, I was bullied by the other children but had to keep going. I stopped going to church and Boy's Brigade as soon as I was a teenager.

I don't think children should be made to go to church, as they are having their parent's beliefs enforced on them at an age when they are very impressionable. I think people should be allowed to make up their own mind on what their beliefs are, not have them forced on them as children.

I think children should be taught about various religions in an unbiased way, learning where the religions originated from, and also be taught that a lot of people are also atheist, so that they can be knowledgable of all the various beliefs and so form their own opinions on what they believe in. This would hopefully lead to people having true beliefs rather than blindly following a faith without really knowing why they do.


----------



## Melinda

Yeah, I was made to go to church every week as a kid by my mother and grandmother. I also went to church camp every summer in junior high but that was actually really fun so I didn't mind. And then in high school I went (of my own choice) to youth group every week instead of the traditional church session--again it was mostly to be with my friends, I wasn't really interested in the bigger message. When I came out as an atheist in 12th grade, nearly all the people I had befriended in church were surprisingly supportive. 

As for being raised Christian, the only thing I would complain about is the fact that I was way too sheltered growing up, and most of it was very unnecessary and only served to make me feel like an outsider.


----------



## power2theweak

My parents took me to church when I was a child. And I'm glad that they did.


----------



## scaredtolive

yeah my family was very religous up until I was around age 14 or so. My dad was even a preacher. Our whole family did a complete 180 though and none of my immediate family attend church regularly now. I haven't been in probably 8 or 9 years. I can understand why they made me go though. I was a kid and did what I was told. If I was religious and had kids I would probably drag them as well.


----------



## SilentLoner

Yup, up until six or seven my parents took me. Paternal side of the family was staunch catholic. Though they spooked me so much I was the one insisting that my parents take me to church for a lot longer. 

Glad I'm free of that now. Around 14 pr 15 I began to realize I didn't believe in it. Happier than ever as an atheist for a few years now.


----------



## slyfox

No. My mom took me a few times when I was really young, but I wouldn't call it forced. I'm not sure when the last time was that I went to church. It has to be approaching two decades since I've been to church.


----------



## bezoomny

Yeah. I went to a parochial elementary school, so I went to church every Friday from 1st to 4th grade. And I went to Methodist, then Presbyterian, then Unitarian, then Episcopalian church with my mother every Sunday (my mom moved around churches a lot) until I was about 18. At that age I started going to Mass, and my mom refused to go with me. For some reason that (Roman Catholicism) was the only denomination she'd never even attend church with.

But yeah, I went to Sunday school, got confirmed as a Presbyterian, was in the youth choir and youth group. I always liked church.


----------



## Zephyr

I had to go with the parents when I was younger. Eventually, we just stopped going. Haven't been inside a church in years. I'm fine with that. Maybe I was going to the wrong church anyway and just making God madder and madder.



lastofthekews said:


> I don't think children should be made to go to church, as they are having their parent's beliefs enforced on them at an age when they are very impressionable. I think people should be allowed to make up their own mind on what their beliefs are, not have them forced on them as children.
> 
> *I think children should be taught about various religions in an unbiased way, learning where the religions originated from, and also be taught that a lot of people are also atheist, so that they can be knowledgable of all the various beliefs and so form their own opinions on what they believe in.*


In a perfect world, that's how it would be done. I'm wondering how many religious people would really want that, though. If they're serious, really take this stuff as truth, they'd want their kids indoctrinated into the 'correct' religion. Learning about all those other false religions might lead to horrible consequences, such as eternal damnation.



> This would hopefully lead to people having true beliefs rather than blindly following a faith without really knowing why they do.


Right. And that could be a real problem.


----------



## Dempsey

Never stepped foot in a church.

Oh, once for a wedding.

I believed in god as a kid (parents atheist) I think because of what I was told in school. At that age I think I had a problem comprehending a world that wasn't 'created'. I pretty much stopped believing somewhere in primary school.

I actually think I remember the point where I stopped believing. It was a nice moment of independent thought.
I was watching a cartoon once, with stories about the bible (nothing else on I assume). It had one character, an Egyptian I think, talking to a christian. The christian said something about how 'god' helped him and will save him. The Egyptian says, "but which god is that?" and starts naming all different gods he believes in.
The Christian replies "there is only one true god".
I remember being quite angry at this arrogant statement. "Says who? Why can't his gods be true? You offer no more evidence than him".


----------



## eileenAKAmommy

Forced to go to a Catholic Church from as far back as I can remember until the age of 18. It was horrible, and I would never MAKE my kids go. When I was sick, I still had to go.

When I was 16 and got pregnant, I was forced to go to a priest in church and proffess my sins.


----------



## CircularThinking

I was for a while. My mothers side of my family is very religious, my fathers side is is also christian but they intentionally try to avoid making religion/politics a topic of conversation (which I can't tell you how grateful I am for it.)

When I was younger I was really pissed off about being forced to go. But looking back on it as an adult I don't care. I know their intentions were good and you can't expect more than that from people. At worst I lost a few hours of my weekend which I wasn't exactly doing a lot with anyway. 

My biggest problem with it now isn't that it sucked to go but rather my lack of faith makes it difficult for me to talk to anyone on my mothers side of my family.


----------



## screwjack

Sometimes but it was mostly once or twice a year for holliday stuff. My dad is a militant athiest and my mom is a lapsed catholic who fancies herself religous but deep down really isn't. My dad had a big fight with my grandma about getting me and my sister babtized he didn't want to spend the money, we eventually did though. 

After that nothing and i'm pretty grateful I think kids should be able to find their own religion and worship as they growup. I share neither of my parents believes now, but that's the cruddy thing about buddhism/UU it usually ends up ticking both sides off because of the middle ground and focus on the individual.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

yeah, i was forced to go in most of the churches my dad wanted to check out. Then later they found something they liked and i was forced to go to that one for years...and i hated it. Funny i later became a christian without the help of any churches.


----------



## Cerberus

yeah, I was forced to go to church just about every Sunday until I decided I had had enough when I turned 16. The melodrama from my mom when I stopped going was distressing. I almost went back, but I stuck to my guns and my mood began to lift. Sundays from then on were nice and peaceful days when I could relax. I've been an atheist/agnostic/non-believer for around seven years now. It took a while to fully purge my mind of all that indoctrination, but I finally did after a few years. Now I just find it strange when people or family members are bothered or surprised by my atheism like it's a slight against them. Not believing in such things seems so right and comfortable to me that I can't help but find it odd when others find it uncomfortable.


----------



## radames

I went all of my life too. At five years of age I saw everyone else walking down the aisle to go ask Christ into their hearts, so I did too. It seemed to make sense.

My dad and adoptive fathers were preachers so it seemed that I was destined to be that too but I was more the "black sheep" in my family as far as it pertained to clinging to a particular denomination (ie. Baptist).

I felt that God was a person, not a set of rules, methods, and morals. Anyway, when I saw all of these people yelling and screaming, singing and falling down, I sort of wanted to belong so I did what I thought would fit in with it, but it soon became old. There was no substance to what I was experiencing.

I then started studying the Bible a lot and that was the most enriching time I have ever had in my walk with God. Being in churches seemed to be a big social gathering even though some of them tried to say that they weren't a social club.

So, it seemed that I was following the path of my fathers and in line with doing what they did, until I went to Arizona and got screwed over by a group that called themselves Christians and had a little church of their own. They said all of the right things, everything felt all exciting, and energetic, but when the manipulation and deception is so subtle and sneaky, what they deliver as the truth can seem so right yet be wrong in the depths of their heart. I share some pretty far out ideas concerning how we should die to the self as Christians, die daily to this world through the sacrifice of our egos and identities, and they kick me out of the church.

Well, after this I just knew that no matter where I went, there would be people like this and to invest the time in trying to find those that weren't like this would be a waste of my time. I already knew I believed in God. I was an unorthodox believer that tried to be open minded using various approaches to see God's expression through the variety of approaches and beliefs in the world but while maintaining a simple appreciation for what Christ did on the Cross. I stopped going to church for about a year after the Arizona situation and then met my wife and started going to her church for a little bit. I found that staying under the radar helped me stay away from "wolves in sheep's clothing" moreso than trying to get involved to "minister to the body."

Having SA already deters me from wanting to go to churches because a group of people can call themselves whatever religion or denomination that they want, but they will always be human beings first filled with desires, wants, cravings, needs, strengths, weaknesses, and all the other typical attributes. In the end, God knows an individual's heart and where that person stands with Him.


----------



## Neptunus

Nope, I probably would have turned out to be major "Jesus freak" had I gone. I'm so glad that I got to explore other religions first.


----------



## 22017

Not forced, but sometimes went with my family. Was most religious in junior high, when I didn't go to church. Started going again in high school (actually forced my parents to bring me lol) and became less religious. Still consider myself practicing Catholic. I think church can be stressful if you feel like you're surrounded by hypocrites who aren't looking to change their lives in any meaningful way. But I guess I'm there too, so...

I've taken a few religious classes (as well as a bunch of religious history classes) in university to get other perspectives on religion. I've heard people question their beliefs particularly in post-secondary, because they're exposed to a lot of different viewpoints, but I've never really done that. The more I learn about Christianity, the more I become interested in it.

My life has had all kinds of turmoil, I think faith has at least given me something steady to hold onto.


----------



## turingmachine

I was forced and had no say in the matter. I am now humanist and into Zen. As far as Christianity goes it is not for me. I find humanism and Buddhism more practical IMO and am Unitarian Universalist.

Anyway, I was forced to go to this far right fundamentalist church where dancing was a sin and women were not allowed to participate in any aspect of the church. They could not so much as make a church announcement. Needless to say I ran and never looked back. The preacher had a pamphlet that he wrote called "Dancing: A gateway to hell". I wish I was making this up

Note: I realize all of Christianity is not like this.


----------



## styler5

forum description said:


> Faith based support.


Is this thread allowed on this forum?


----------



## Sunshine009

turingmachine said:


> . *The preacher had a pamphlet that he wrote called "Dancing: A gateway to hell". I wish I was making this up*
> 
> Note: I realize all of Christianity is not like this.


Its not. I have been in some messed up churches too. Dancing is really a gateway to health :b


----------



## Basketball

...


----------



## Phibes

Yeah I was forced to go.


----------



## Aleforge

No I was never forced! I happen to claim being agnostic today and very open minded. And its how I am raising my kids so they can make a educated and informed decision when they are older if they decide to follow one path (or none).

I really do not believe children are able to make a logical and life long decision on something like that. I mean crap they believe in the Easter bunny and Santa, and why? Because I told them they existed! Way to influential at a young age.


----------



## saym

I was forced to go, so when I was old enough I quit going. Just recently we (my husband, young daughter and I) started going to a different church. When my daughter is old enough to decide whether she wants to go or not, it will be up to her. I'm not going to FORCE her to go to church.


----------



## coldmorning

Yes, was raised catholic and had to go every sunday.


----------



## VCL XI

Yes, school masses from 5th to 12th grade.


----------



## Tristram

I was taken to Sunday school and masses for years, but not really forced, because I didn't question any of it. I think my totally religious grandma was the one behind it all. Then as I grew older I stopped going to church except for special occasions like Christmas, and in high school I pretty much became atheist. I'm actually grateful for my grandparents for doing all that, because it allowed me to spend time with them, and they haven't been too judgmental about my choices later on.


----------



## homer

I was forced to go, and we went every ****ing sunday. I really didn't like someone cramming their beliefs down my throat. To this day, I feel uncomfortable inside churches.

Oddly enough after all of that I'm not an atheist. I still believe in God, but don't consider myself a christian.


----------



## dunky

I was forced to go to church every week, mostly because I was in a catholic school until 8th grade, where church was a "class." (Religion was first period every day, Friday's we had church instead)

When I got older I didn't want to go anymore, and slowly but surely it dropped off completely.


----------



## Neptunus

:lol I know ads are provoked by keywords, but still...too funny!


----------



## turingmachine

Phoebus said:


> :lol I know ads are provoked by keywords, but still...too funny!


That is way too funny!


----------



## epril

lastofthekews said:


> I was made to to church as a child up to the age of about 11 or 12. I was also made to join the Boy's Brigade, which is a Christian organisation. I hated my time there, I was bullied by the other children but had to keep going. I stopped going to church and Boy's Brigade as soon as I was a teenager.
> 
> I don't think children should be made to go to church, as they are having their parent's beliefs enforced on them at an age when they are very impressionable. I think people should be allowed to make up their own mind on what their beliefs are, not have them forced on them as children.
> 
> I think children should be taught about various religions in an unbiased way, learning where the religions originated from, and also be taught that a lot of people are also atheist, so that they can be knowledgable of all the various beliefs and so form their own opinions on what they believe in. This would hopefully lead to people having true beliefs rather than blindly following a faith without really knowing why they do.


The argument is that children aren't mature enough to make their own decisions. This relates to all aspects of growing up. Chores, allowance, dress, social activities, etc. They can make decisions according to their maturity level. I think it takes a long time to decide on what you believe, so in the meantime I think it makes sense for the parents to instill their beliefs into their kids, whether it's what to eat, how much tv to watch, or whether to go to church or not.


----------



## lefty

tvgirl48 said:


> It's just crazy though, I still have all the basic values they wanted me to have: compassion, kindness, tolerance, honesty, etc. Just minus all the superstition.


Yes! I feel that way, too. 
If I'm going to have "Christian values" I should be able to do so because it feels right. A friend once told me that if I don't believe in God, I'm going to go to hell no matter how good a person I am.

I was raised Catholic and went to Catholic schools through grade 8. I did benefit from Church when I attended. I felt connected and lighter, which was fantastic because I experienced intense anxiety even as a kid. When I talked with God I was able to release a lot of my worries. However, I also felt terrified of doing anything wrong. I didn't want to make God unhappy. That messed me up a fair bit. Now, despite knowing all I do about the Church's history and current issues, I'm wary of doing something against Church rules even when I think positively of the behaviour. I recently learned that most many people take Church rules as guidelines...I wish someone had told me. Now I'm not religious at all. Not sure what I believe in. Humanity, maybe? An essential goodness?

One Sunday when I was in grade 6, I developed cold/hot sweats, shivers, nausea, and dizziness while in Church. I almost fainted in the bathroom. Strangely, almost every week after that I experienced the same symptoms. I had to stop going to church. My dad said he used to get the same thing when he was a kid in church. (Genetic?) Maybe it was all the people breathing my air or the constant standing, sitting, kneeling.


----------



## this portrait

My parents never did force me to go to church, but I did have to go to a small private, religious school all my life where there were weekly required chapel services, so my mom just considered that 'church.' As a kid I used to feel like the odd one out because I was one of the few kids in the school whose family _didn't_ attend church. But when I learned that church isn't exactly required to believe, I definitely took that to heart, and to this day I don't attend church because not only do I believe it isn't required, but also because I believe in faith more than I do tradition.


----------



## Iced Soul

Yep. I was forced to go until I turned 16 and finally said I wasn't going anymore. Of course, my mom was somewhat upset, but she didn't say very much. She knew the reason I didn't like going and it was mainly the people there.

Now, I do believe in God and read the bible, but I'm not ultra religious. I take the bible as more of a guide book than actual word, but I figure everyone takes it differently.


----------



## Anxiety75

ShinAkuma said:


> I was, and now that I look back I think that it's stupid. I grew up in a Christian family but didn't go to church for about 6 years simply because I realized that these were NOT my beliefs. After researching the bible I found that it supports slavery, unequal treatment of women, animal abuse, killing of innocent children, etc... I DO NOT even believe in this fairy tale book where people can fly, walk on water, where snakes and rocks talk, etc... I might as well believe in Harry Potter.


No matter what atrocities took place in the Bible against the will or plan of God, it was not approved by him. Women were treated unfairly at times but God did not like this.

I admit that at times I did not want to always go when I was a kid but now I realize it was for my own good. We don't like always wearing seat belts because they restrain us but in the long run they protect us.

It all depends on your interpretation of the Bible. Many people see God's discipline as cruelty when the Bible itself states that people sacrificed their children to their gods in the fire and God said that was not something he would do nor did it ever come up into his heart.

There were times where he HAD to destroy wicked people such as in Sodom and Gomorrah and other places because it got so bad. Right-hearted people living were being oppressed by wicked hearted people. Genesis 19:24,25

God is always just. We cannot understand his view of justice but we have a right to know WHY he does certain things. 1 Samuel 16:7

Again it all depends on the situation. Even slaves had rights and were to be treated fairly. They had protection and privileges.

I also research the Bible myself so I know what I am allowing myself to learn about.

My goal as a Christian is to help in removing God from all reproach and slander. That is why we pray that his name be sanctified (made holy)or made known (may the truth be known). Matthew 6:9

And it will be.


----------



## lyssado707

No, and i'm grateful for that.


----------



## sansd

My family didn't go to church, so I went with my babysitter for a while because I wanted to.


----------



## Traci

I was raised Catholic. Yes, I was forced to go, up until I was at the age when I was gonna get confirmed, but I decided not to.


----------



## caflme

I was raised Catholic and we always went to Church every Sunday, we got dressed up, took pictures and went to Church... I don't remember being forced necessarily... it was just what we did. I didn't ever not like it or particularly like it... it was just routine. I never thought about it growing up.

When I moved out on my own I didn't go anymore and until I was about 30-35 I was lapsed and non-practicing... used birth control, had sex, married outside the Church, divorced - you name it... but I never felt sinful or had regret and that bothered me a lot... I felt very amoral... very disconnected from my feelings and like something was missing.

When I had my son I got to feel what it was like to create life, to have life growing inside of me and as a parent I began to truly understand God and what all the rules and commandments are really about. I realized that it wasn't about not doing bad out of fear of punishment, it was about not doing bad because it is bad, bad for you, bad for others, bad for society and that people get hurt, that we get hurt. I realized that the rules of the Catholic Church are there to protect us and keep us from getting hurt and from hurting others. 

It's not that we are to obey the rules out of fear of punishment or go to Church out of fear or obligation... that's like going to visit your dad because you have to and not because you love him and respect him and want to see him. You go for the right reasons if you have a good relationship with him. 

Same with following the traditions and rules of the Church. I do it because I finally understand them, they make sense and they help my life to make sense... I am at peace now and I never was then, I feel accepted and loved in a way that I never felt before and it isn't because I was sinning it was because I was separating myself from Him because I didn't want him telling me what to do... just like a spoiled bratty immature kid. Now I follow the traditions and rules of the Church because I know that Jesus personally gave them to the Church for us so that we can life happier lives and have hope and peace and love. I obey out of love and respect not out of fear.

The same way I would never want my child to obey only out of fear of punishment or fear of my wrath or anger, I would want him to obey me out of love and respect and honor and know that I was only giving him those rules to follow for his own safety, knowledge and happiness. To set good habits that will make the future easier. No parent ever sets rules just to make kids miserable, unhappy and trapped (well, not a good parent anyway)... I guess that is it for this post.

Sorry if it was too long.


----------



## PickleNose

Well, it wasn't force, exactly. My parents went to church and I went with them because I went everywhere with them. It was never discussed whether or not I should go. 

I later resented them for immersing me in something as serious as religion before I was old enough to really understand or make an independent decision. 

As an adult, I have made my peace with religion to the point of going through several phases. I considered myself atheist for years but I've recently realized agnostic is the best description for what I feel is an ideal position on the question of religion. I simply don't know what the truth is and think it's ridiculous to have absolute faith in the existence or nonexistence of God or a god. I tend to strongly doubt but I concede that anything is possible. 

My parents were, however, good enough to not make me go to church when I decided I didn't want to go anymore. It was an experience I could have lived without but whatever.

Anyway, I have a hard time with "in your face" religion. I respect a person's right to be religious but all I ask is they respect my right to not be.


----------



## radames

caflme said:


> I was raised Catholic and we always went to Church every Sunday, we got dressed up, took pictures and went to Church... I don't remember being forced necessarily... it was just what we did. I didn't ever not like it or particularly like it... it was just routine. I never thought about it growing up.
> 
> When I moved out on my own I didn't go anymore and until I was about 30-35 I was lapsed and non-practicing... used birth control, had sex, married outside the Church, divorced - you name it... but I never felt sinful or had regret and that bothered me a lot... I felt very amoral... very disconnected from my feelings and like something was missing.
> 
> When I had my son I got to feel what it was like to create life, to have life growing inside of me and as a parent I began to truly understand God and what all the rules and commandments are really about. I realized that it wasn't about not doing bad out of fear of punishment, it was about not doing bad because it is bad, bad for you, bad for others, bad for society and that people get hurt, that we get hurt. I realized that the rules of the Catholic Church are there to protect us and keep us from getting hurt and from hurting others.
> 
> It's not that we are to obey the rules out of fear of punishment or go to Church out of fear or obligation... that's like going to visit your dad because you have to and not because you love him and respect him and want to see him. You go for the right reasons if you have a good relationship with him.
> 
> Same with following the traditions and rules of the Church. I do it because I finally understand them, they make sense and they help my life to make sense... I am at peace now and I never was then, I feel accepted and loved in a way that I never felt before and it isn't because I was sinning it was because I was separating myself from Him because I didn't want him telling me what to do... just like a spoiled bratty immature kid. Now I follow the traditions and rules of the Church because I know that Jesus personally gave them to the Church for us so that we can life happier lives and have hope and peace and love. I obey out of love and respect not out of fear.
> 
> The same way I would never want my child to obey only out of fear of punishment or fear of my wrath or anger, I would want him to obey me out of love and respect and honor and know that I was only giving him those rules to follow for his own safety, knowledge and happiness. To set good habits that will make the future easier. No parent ever sets rules just to make kids miserable, unhappy and trapped (well, not a good parent anyway)... I guess that is it for this post.
> 
> Sorry if it was too long.


A very practical, simple, and effective way to put it. Thanks for this perspective.


----------



## caflme

Thank you...


----------



## radames

caflme said:


> Thank you...


You are welcome sister.


----------



## rumjungle

No not really. My mum is Anglican and usually goes weekly so I sometimes went to her church on the odd occasion but I usually went for the kid's club/other church activities rather than the mass itself. However my dad, my brother and myself are Catholic because of my Dad's parents, so I went through the Catholic education system and had all the sacraments. The times I went to mass were usually during school or at Xmas/Easter I would go with my grandfather. I guess maybe we got away not going to church because we live about 900+kms from the relatives. 

Although I'm technically Catholic I'm not a practising one, I consider myself agnostic now. I'm against some aspects of organised religion and I think if you do go to church you shouldn't do so out of pressure or obligation. Church can build a nice sense of community, but my experience is that you won't always find the nicest people going, I think that is my biggest problem. People that go and think that makes them a good person when they are far from it.


----------



## UltraShy

We never went to church when I was a kid and I never believed in any god.

My mother is Catholic, though she's never actually read the bible. My late father was Lutheran (seemingly in name only) and converted to Catholic so he could marry my mother (58 years ago a "mixed marriage" of Lutheran & Catholic was unthinkable). According to my mother when she was growing up they thought being Lutheran was a disease. My father died in 2005 and even after knowing him 31 years I still don't know what, if any, religion he believed in. He was never a religious man. I have no idea if as he lay on his death bed he expected an afterlife or non-existence as I would.


----------



## Toad Licker

Yes, but only when we were over at either of two relatives families on my mom's side on a sunday. My parents were never religious... thank god. :lol


----------



## TheUnwelcome

I went to a catholic church one time when I was young. I think my parents and grandparents used to go to church for the free donuts =p


----------



## QuakerOats167

i went all the time, and it took me until now to realize that i don't "have to go" because those aren't my ****ing beliefs. depression and SA have kind of eliminated any faith i had in christianity... now i guess i still believe in god but i just don't believe in the human aspect of the whole religion thing, none of it makes sense.


----------



## thematics

Went till i was about 13-14 used to serve, so sit there in a bright red robe (black if it was lent lol..wont be forgetting that) on an uncomfortable wooden chair and try to read the latin ornaments on the walls...never took any of the service in, wouldn't say i'm athiest though more agnostic.


----------



## Thomas Paine

Twice on Sunday (1 hour sermons each, preceded by 1 hour "Sunday School"). Two other times during the week I had to go to "Bible Study". Every day I had to have family "Bible Study" after supper. Every day during school I would have to study the bible for about 1 hour. I had to pray before every meal.

When I turned 18 and said that I wasn't going anymore, I was threatened with being kicked out of the house.

Beat that. :b


----------



## caflme

That is awful... that would make anyone want to be as far away as possible from religion ... I'm sorry it was like that for you. It doesn't have to be that way and it shouldn't have been.

I sit here trying to imagine that and I can't --- wow.


----------



## Thomas Paine

caflme said:


> That is awful... that would make anyone want to be as far away as possible from religion ... I'm sorry it was like that for you. It doesn't have to be that way and it shouldn't have been.
> 
> I sit here trying to imagine that and I can't --- wow.


At least it forced me to practice my drawing skills on a regular basis though.


----------



## supersoshychick

yep


----------



## radames

What is the point of forcing? Don't people realize that forcing anything usually doesn't end up well especially if the person had a slight acceptance of that which is being forced at the beginning. Of course, that person is turned off afterwards.


----------



## justpassinby

The worst thing you can do is to force a child to do anything against their will. I was also forced, and I was a fearful, timid, shy kid, and I was forced to go up and be a part of the ceremony. Its better to encourage, and highlight the positive aspects, like the love, peace, relationship with a higher power.


----------



## caflme

^totally agree with the above post... we go to Church every Sunday and my son is an altar boy but it is because he wants to be... he doesn't always feel like being up there on the altar but he knows it is a commitment he chose and that he made - he is 10 and has been an altar boy since he was 8. The day he consistently doesn't want to do it is the day he will tell them he doesn't want to participate any more on the altar anymore.

He always wants to go to Church though, sometimes he just want so sit with me in the pews and get to enjoy the service just the two of us. We have a great priest and deacon and the make everything relevant to our daily lives... it isn't just stories from the Bible about 2000 years ago when Christ walked the Earth in human form for us. 

I can honestly say I feel no pressure to go to Church and my son doesn't ever exhibit signs of not wanting to go so I am content that me taking him to Church is nothing that I am forcing on him but I am very glad that as a child I went every week with my parents.... all kids drift away and search out their own feelings about God and Church and Faith... it is normal and functional and necessary.

I was glad because when life got really hard for me I had a solid foundation of Faith to come back to, to rely on and to know that when everything else is temporary, when everything else is painful and hurtful and cruel and when I can't take one more thing in life... that God and the Church that he left here for us 2000 years ago is still here and that it hasn't changed, it's teachings haven't changed with the whims of time, generations and morality and that is why I am Catholic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll start by noting that my parents are West African & in many African cultures religious/spiritual aspects of life are intensively practiced or lived for lack of better terminology. Whatever people believe, they are very devout in those beliefs. My parents come from the Protestant Christian tradition & in particular my mom & her side of the family are extremely devout. As such as a young child I was expected to go to church & there was no say in the matter. I never enjoyed church as I found it to be way too stiff, to dress in "nice" uncomfortable clothing & sit for a couple hours listening to someone rant about things I didn't understand or care about as a child. I just wanted to play like any other kid. 

My dad however is what I would call an exception to the rule in regard to what I've mentioned above. He rarely ever came to church & as I grew up I soon learned his religion on Sundays was the NFL, CFL, or both. Me & my brothers began to gravitate to this sport Sunday tradition over Church & eventually stopped going. It's exactly like that Simpsons episode where Marge takes the kids to Church but Homer stops going except nothing bad happened in the end causing any of us to change our minds.

These days my mom is more religious than ever listening to Christian Radio nearly 24/7 when she is home & going to Church sometimes a few times a week & never missing a Sunday. She's always asking me to come still saying they have a youth group(people my age) that I can make friends with. She also says because I'm a musician I could learn the Church songs & play in the band. I have no interest in it at all as I find religion to be more culture/tradition than spiritual. I've read the bible from cover to cover as I have interest in various spiritual views & feel that doing some basic research not only enlightens one in these areas but also gives cause for criticism. No one who questions my lack of Christian faith can say to me I've not even looked into it.

Anyway these days I watch & listen various religious/spiritual documentaries & apply that which I feel resonates with me. Sundays are reserved for European football so I've followed my dad in the sports Sundays tradition though switching continents for the type of football


----------



## Gary

Nope, I go by myself now tho


----------



## sansd

TheUnwelcome said:


> I went to a catholic church one time when I was young. I think my parents and grandparents used to go to church for the free donuts =p


Donuts were a large part of why I wanted to go with my babysitter. The other part was that I kind of liked Sunday school.


----------



## EmilyFay

Yes (was forced) + 8 years of being a Roman Catholic school which meant church on Fridays too...fml


----------



## NemoNevermore

I was baptized Lutheran and went a handful of times with my dad and sister (I was too young to know if I had a choice or not). Even as a little kid I thought it rather bizarre that all the adults believed a book was God's word simply because it said so, and the idea of a benevolent entity sentencing people to eternal torture seemed really hypocritical, as well as the entire compassion and fairness thing as I hadn't seen a great deal of either in the world then. I didn't know the term back then, but I was definitely a nihilist at that point. Nothing was real then. Years later though when I'd seen a bit more honor in the world I developed my own loose religion. I don't associate with any one group now, although I do find a lot of Zen Buddhism principles reflect my own views. Amusingly enough I also go to an ecumenical church service on Sundays at my college campus' chapel. They have spiritual discussions where you can talk about anything without getting into an argument, and even the minister doesn't mind that I'm not actually Christian.


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet

My mom made me go until I was like 15 or so. I never got anything from it, I'd write notes to her or draw, but mostly I was bored out of my mind. I remember having a big fight with her about it as a teenager- she seemed to think I didn't want to go because I'd have to get up early. It was hard to get through to her that I simply didn't believe it, but eventually she stopped making me go. I still have bad dreams about being forced to sit through those things, sing the bad songs and mindlessly repeat the same prayers again...

The donuts were really good though...


----------



## Chemical Imbalance

I was forced to go up to the age of 18! 

I went to Catholic, Lutheran, Baptist, Non-denominational, and who knows what else.

I think it's absolutely wrong to force your beliefs on a child.

I've always been an atheist though.

I hated church and could never understand why all these grown adults were believing the faerie tales being yelled at them from the pulpit.

Ever since leaving home and going to college I felt free to be who I am.


----------



## TimeisAllAround

Yes I was. I went to a Catholic church for a while with my mom. I also went to a non-denominational "modern and relevant" church. They were both horrible. The people seemed so fake and stuck up. However I don't base my views of all Christians on those experiences. My mom finally gave up on bringing me after all of my complaining.


----------



## nzchick

Nope, I don't go to church, never have. But I am a Christian lol.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe

when I was really young I wanted to go to church just to get out of the house once in a while lol...I was much more sociable then...


----------



## VIncymon

Its difficult to say I was "forced" when you're being taken to church from infancy, going to church doesn't feel like a chore, but more like a habit, almost like speaking english.
Growing up in an English country, its difficult for me to say objectively if I was 'forced' to learn english, or if I would be better off in Spain.


----------

